# Call of Duty: Black Ops Clubhouse



## garyinhere (May 28, 2011)

Just recently got this game and am LOVING it. Didn't find a clubhouse on it and I know some of the TPU'ers play this. I have less than 10hrs on it but am doing pretty good! My ingame is Troll BTW


----------

